# First Cook on New Grill!



## allie (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's tonight's dinner cooked on the new Royal Oak Grill!!
Lemon Pepper Pork Chops





Grilled Squash





ABTs


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Ya had me at the Lemon Pepper Chops.
Yumm


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Allie it all looks great!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 16, 2007)

*Fine looking first run Allie... thanks for the pics!*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent! How about a recipe for the chops?


----------



## allie (Oct 16, 2007)

Scotty, I'm embarrassed to tell the truth on this one. lol  I just used Kroger brand Lemon Pepper Marinade.  Most of the time I do make my own marinades but I keep some store bought on hand for days when I'm busy.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 17, 2007)

allie said:
			
		

> Scotty, I'm embarrassed to tell the truth on this one. lol  I just used Kroger brand Lemon Pepper Marinade.  Most of the time I do make my own marinades but I keep some store bought on hand for days when I'm busy.



???Scotty???   I'm embarassed!


----------



## john a (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great Allie, nice job. Have you beamed Scotty up yet?


----------



## BONE HEADS (Oct 17, 2007)

looks great


----------



## wittdog (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Job


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 17, 2007)

Lookin great Allie keep it up


----------



## allie (Oct 17, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> allie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOPS, Nick I'm sorry!  I just glimpsed at the avatar saw a stock car and didn't pay attention. Yes, I know you're a Stewart fan (like half of my household) and Scotty is a Harvick fan (the only one I know).  lol


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 17, 2007)

Good job Allie, don't be too harsh on yourself with that store bought stuff, some of it is damn good and can do quite well for you...ask Bill the Grill Guy he'll tell you.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 17, 2007)

All looks great from down here!!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 17, 2007)

From what I hear Bruce has won awards using "Pre marinated" meat


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang girl.  Les must be one happy full man.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## allie (Oct 18, 2007)

He helped me cook.  I'm not the grillmaster by any stretch of the imagination.  I'm learning and getting better at it.  My son still reminds me of the hamburgers I cooked one night about three years ago.  Les was out of town and I decided I wanted a burger.  They were hockey pucks and not edible at all. lol  Now I can cook burgers you can eat so I've improved a lot. lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice job Allie!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 19, 2007)

Now that is the way to break in a grill! The tri-fecta.  :P 
I love that yellow squash.


----------

